# .



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I really enjoyed that, great playing!

Details on the LPs please, swamp ash and scalloped?
What year is the Custom and what mods, if any?

Nice tone too, btw.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Right tasty mods. Well done.

Did you play the backing tracks too?


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2017)

Has a nice FZ flavour to it.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Has a nice FZ flavour to it.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Great job! I like your honest playing and cool chops! Please keep posting these jams


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

always a pleasure listening and watching Michaels videos!!


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

amagras said:


> Great job! I like your honest playing and cool chops! Please keep posting these jams


Ahh, you're very kind, thank you sir.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

NorlinNorm said:


> always a pleasure listening and watching Michaels videos!!


I greatly appreciate it my friend.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

.


----------

